# Coffee beans question



## SDB777 (Feb 3, 2013)

Was wondering if whole coffee beans need to be 'treated' prior to casting in PR resin?



Also, how much pressure should I set the compressor for when placing them in the pressure pot during the set-up/cure?




Scott (gonna try it) B


----------



## Monty (Feb 3, 2013)

I rinse mine in acetone before casting, I think it helps the beans stay in the resin (others may not agree) YMMV.
Asfor pressure I usually cast at 60PSI, but others have said 40 is sufficient.


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 4, 2013)

Very cool, I have that stuff in the garage....acetone that is.  Might split the difference of the pressure, I know the limitations of a HarborFreight pressure pot.....:wink:



Thanks!
Scott (got beans) B


----------

